# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Reys Abstammung, Rian Johnson kommentiert die Auflösung



## Icetii (18. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Reys Abstammung, Rian Johnson kommentiert die Auflösung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Reys Abstammung, Rian Johnson kommentiert die Auflösung*


----------



## Kristian (18. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Witz, genau so sieht die Schauspielering für mich aus. Wie ein Kind von Alkoholikern! Besser konnte man die Schauspielerin nicht casten! Top!


----------



## Martina (18. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, genau so sieht die Schauspielering für mich aus. Wie ein Kind von Alkoholikern! Besser konnte man die Schauspielerin nicht casten! Top!



ARMSELIG !
Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, zum Glück aber das ?

Abgesehen davon das Alkoholismus eine Krankheit ist aber so eine Meinung ist schon arg daneben.

Solche Typen wie du es bist kotzen mich an, eine Meinung zu bilden nur weil einem jemand nicht gefällt.
Aber man sieht ja an deinem Bild, was du von Dir hälst..nur ein leeres ?

und ich sehe NULL Ironie in deinem Beitrag 

von daher : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde es gut - gerade weil so diese ganzen Theroien über Rey alle über den Haufen geworfen werden ^^

Gerade weil sie so ein Nichts, ein Niemand ist, macht das die Figur interessanter. Ich hoffe Abrams dreht das nicht nochmal. 

Wobei er das wohl aus Rache machen wird, denn Johnson hat ja das meiste von Abrams auch eiskalt abserviert


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, genau so sieht die Schauspielering für mich aus. Wie ein Kind von Alkoholikern! Besser konnte man die Schauspielerin nicht casten! Top!



Und so n dummer Spruch musste wirklich sein? Man muss ja Schauspieler/in X und Y nicht mögen, aber ich hab selten dümmere Kommentare gelesen. ^^


----------



## Talisman79 (18. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, genau so sieht die Schauspielering für mich aus. Wie ein Kind von Alkoholikern! Besser konnte man die Schauspielerin nicht casten! Top!


da fällt einem echt nichts ein..nich nur das sie eine ziemlich gute darstellerin is,sie is auch alles andere als hässlich ..selten so nen unsinn gelesen


----------



## Flyolaf (18. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwie ist es schon komisch, dass sich die Drehbuchautoren ohne ein klares durchgängiges Konzept von Film zu Film hangeln. Natürlich birgt das Chancen auf überraschende Wendungen, aber manche Haken, welche die Story schlägt, sind wiederum auch nur schwer zu verkraften. Das Problem ist nicht mal Rey's Herkunft ansich. Das Problem sind all die Mysterien, auch um Rey, welche in Teil 8 einfach vergessen und fallen gelassen wurden. Beispiel: In Teil 7 bekommen wir eine interessante Vision als Rey das Schwert von Luke in die Hand nimmt. Was andeutet das Sie eben doch eine bedeutsame Verbindung dazu haben sollte. Wird unter den Teppich gekehrt, wie alle anderen Mysterien aus Teil 7. Allgemein wer macht den bitte bei sowas wie Star Wars eine Story pro Film statt pro Trilogy? Da kann man sowas wie ein einheitliches Lore oder spannende Geschichten übere mehrere teile kaum aufbauen, wenn man jetzt jedes Mal alles neu aufkauen muss pro Film. Für Ep.9 bleibt zu hoffen, dass man nicht alles aus den vorangegangenen Teilen wieder über Bord wirft.


----------



## Kristian (18. Dezember 2017)

Tja Leute, Ironie muss man verstehen können  Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass diese Erklärung, wer Rey's Eltern sind, einfach nur blödsinnig ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir bewusst auf eine falsche Fährte geführt werden. Zur Charakterisierung von Rey durch die Schauspielerin passt das überhaupt nicht. Bin mal auf den nächsten Teil und eine eindeutigere Erklärung gespannt.


----------



## Wamboland (19. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon komisch, dass sich die Drehbuchautoren ohne ein klares durchgängiges Konzept von Film zu Film hangeln. Natürlich birgt das Chancen auf überraschende Wendungen, aber manche Haken, welche die Story schlägt, sind wiederum auch nur schwer zu verkraften. Das Problem ist nicht mal Rey's Herkunft ansich. Das Problem sind all die Mysterien, auch um Rey, welche in Teil 8 einfach vergessen und fallen gelassen wurden. Beispiel: In Teil 7 bekommen wir eine interessante Vision als Rey das Schwert von Luke in die Hand nimmt. Was andeutet das Sie eben doch eine bedeutsame Verbindung dazu haben sollte. Wird unter den Teppich gekehrt, wie alle anderen Mysterien aus Teil 7. Allgemein wer macht den bitte bei sowas wie Star Wars eine Story pro Film statt pro Trilogy? Da kann man sowas wie ein einheitliches Lore oder spannende Geschichten übere mehrere teile kaum aufbauen, wenn man jetzt jedes Mal alles neu aufkauen muss pro Film. Für Ep.9 bleibt zu hoffen, dass man nicht alles aus den vorangegangenen Teilen wieder über Bord wirft.



Na ja, die nächste Trilogie hat ja Johnson alleine in der Hand - mal schauen was das wird


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2017)

Für mich gelingt es Disney partout nicht, dem Prädikat "Saga" gerecht zu werden. Mir fehlt bei den neuen Helden das ikonische, welches die alten Helden auszeichnete - naja, vielleicht bis auf Poe, der sich als Fliegerass tatsächlich einen legendären Ruf aufbaut. Aber Rey und Finn? 



Spoiler



Klar, Rey hat Kylo in 7 eins auf die Nase gegeben, aber Snoke geht ja schon mal nicht auf ihre Kappe. Was hat sie eigentlich in 8 grossartiges geleistet? Das dreckige Dutzend vom Salzplaneten gerettet? War ja dann eher Chewie, der den Falken geflogen hat... Und Finn... da will er wieder mal den Schwanz einziehen und abhauen - und als er tatsächlich die Gelegenheit erhält, was heldenhaftes zu tun, wird er davon abgehalten...


----------



## Martina (19. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Tja Leute, Ironie muss man verstehen können  Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass diese Erklärung, wer Rey's Eltern sind, einfach nur blödsinnig ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir bewusst auf eine falsche Fährte geführt werden. Zur Charakterisierung von Rey durch die Schauspielerin passt das überhaupt nicht. Bin mal auf den nächsten Teil und eine eindeutigere Erklärung gespannt.




ah ja ?



> Ohne Witz, genau so sieht die Schauspielering für mich aus



Das hat nichts mit Ironie zu tun


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was hat sie eigentlich in 8 grossartiges geleistet? Das dreckige Dutzend vom Salzplaneten gerettet? War ja dann eher Chewie, der den Falken geflogen hat...





Spoiler



Chewie hat dann wohl auch im Alleingang den Berg weggeräumt, der den Fluchtweg versperrt hat.
Davon mal abgesehen hat Luke in E5 auch kaum was weltbewegendes geleistet (außer sich die Hand abschlagen zu lassen), weil er genau wie Rey den halben Film beim Training verbracht hat.
Immerhin ist Rey unversehrt aus der Begegnung mit Snoke wieder heraus gekommen.


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2017)

Spoiler






MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Chewie hat dann wohl auch im Alleingang den Berg weggeräumt, der den Fluchtweg versperrt hat.



Habe ich ja geschrieben: Das dreckige Dutzend hat sie ja gerettet...



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen hat Luke in E5 auch kaum was weltbewegendes geleistet (außer sich die Hand abschlagen zu lassen), weil er genau wie Rey den halben Film beim Training verbracht hat.



Einen AT-AT im Alleingang zu Fall gebracht?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Rey unversehrt aus der Begegnung mit Snoke wieder heraus gekommen.



Womit wir bei einem Bruch mit den Lucas-Filmen wären, wo Luke und Anakin jeweils irgendein Körperteil verlieren, wenn sie sich mit einem Vertreter der dunklen Seite messen  aber vielleicht sind Kampfverletzungen einfach nur den Skywalkers vorbehalten, schliesslich trägt Ben ja immerhin eine Narbe


----------



## ScherzKeksFlo (19. Dezember 2017)

Spoiler



Ich fand die (fehlenden) Backstorys zu Rey und Snoke mit eine der Enttäuschungen des Films. Während es bei Rey ja noch irgendwo in Ordnung geht (bei Anakin hat man in EP1 im Endeffekt ja auch nur erfahren das er mutmaßlich durch die Macht gezeugt wurde) und sie halt einfach wie viele andere früherer Jedi einfach Machtbegabt ist, ist es bei Snoke einfach ein großes Loch. Wurde nach EP7 spekuliert wer er den sei, woher er stammt, haben sie Ihn in DLJ einfach viel zu kurz abgehandelt und somit verkommt er im Grunde zu einem einfachen Statisten.
Neben dem übertriebenen Slapstick gerade zu Anfang des Films (General Hux) hat EP8 leider einige deutliche Schwächen. Bildgewaltig ja, doch die Handlung im Kontext der Saga leider weniger als ausreichend. Die Letzten 30 Jahre von Luke in 90 Sekunden abzuhandeln (Tempel aufbauen, Schüler, Schüler werden gemetzelt, ich geh ins Exil) ist schon dreist.
 EP9 muss nun wirklich ein Kracher werden und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Plottwist bringen (der in EP7+8 hoffentlich bereits unbemerkt aufgebaut wurde), ansonsten sehe ich den Mythos um das Gesamtwerk Star Wars in Gefahr. EP1-3 lebten trotz aller Schwächen ja sehr von der lange erwarteten Backstory rund um die Entstehung von Darth Vader. Diesen ikonischen Charakter zu wiederholen ist schwer, war ja selbst Luke nicht so bekannt und beliebt (im Vergleich). Kylo Ren wird es nicht werden, der ist bereits entmystifiziert und ob Rey hier noch Potential hat? Auch profitierten EP1-3 von dem Hunger der Fans nach mehr Geschichten aus Star Wars nach 20 Jahren Wartezeit und damit nicht zuletzt auch aus der Animationsserie Clone Wars. 
All das fehlt der neueren Saga bisher. EP9 hat nun ein entscheidendes Momentum, alle Hauptcharaktere der OT sind tot (filmisch und leider auch in der Realität), die Rebellion wurde neu ausgesäät und nun gilt es daraus etwas zu machen, etwas neues episches.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2017)

du verwechselst Statist mit Nebenfigur. Für ein Nebenfigur hatte Snoke schon reichlich Dialog.

Zum Vergleich: ein Boba Fett hat in der gesamten OT nur 4 Sätze sagen dürfen.


----------



## Cicero (19. Dezember 2017)

Flyolaf schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht mal Rey's Herkunft ansich. Das Problem sind all die Mysterien, auch um Rey, welche in Teil 8 einfach vergessen und fallen gelassen wurden. Beispiel: In Teil 7 bekommen wir eine interessante Vision als Rey das Schwert von Luke in die Hand nimmt. Was andeutet das Sie eben doch eine bedeutsame Verbindung dazu haben sollte. Wird unter den Teppich gekehrt, wie alle anderen Mysterien aus Teil 7. Allgemein wer macht den bitte bei sowas wie Star Wars eine Story pro Film statt pro Trilogy? Da kann man sowas wie ein einheitliches Lore oder spannende Geschichten übere mehrere teile kaum aufbauen, wenn man jetzt jedes Mal alles neu aufkauen muss pro Film. Für Ep.9 bleibt zu hoffen, dass man nicht alles aus den vorangegangenen Teilen wieder über Bord wirft.



Zumal: Warum kann sie dann so mit der Macht umgehen? Luke Skywalker, angeblich einer der mächtigsten Jedi überhaupt, konnte in diesem Alter noch nicht einmal eine Kiste bewegen. Und Rey kann schon alles. Ganz ohne Ausbildung oder sonstige vorherige Machtaffinität. Aber der Film wirft noch einen Haufen mehr Fragen auf. Leider kann ich ohne zu Spoilern nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber die Plotholes sind wirklich Kilometer tief. Und nicht zuletzt: was soll das mit Snolke?!?!?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Einen AT-AT im Alleingang zu Fall gebracht?





Spoiler



Naja, das hatte aber nur was mit seinem fliegerischen Können zu tun, nicht mit seiner Stärke in der Macht.
Diesmal haben sie ja das Fliegerass und den Jedi nicht mehr in einer Person vereint, sondern mit Poe und Rey zwei Figuren draus gemacht.  
Und Poes Manöver beim Kampf gegen den Dreadnought waren schon sehr geil.


----------



## Flyolaf (19. Dezember 2017)

Cicero schrieb:


> Zumal: Warum kann sie dann so mit der Macht umgehen? Luke Skywalker, angeblich einer der mächtigsten Jedi überhaupt, konnte in diesem Alter noch nicht einmal eine Kiste bewegen. Und Rey kann schon alles. Ganz ohne Ausbildung oder sonstige vorherige Machtaffinität. Aber der Film wirft noch einen Haufen mehr Fragen auf. Leider kann ich ohne zu Spoilern nicht näher darauf eingehen, aber die Plotholes sind wirklich Kilometer tief. Und nicht zuletzt: was soll das mit Snolke?!?!?



Rey ist eine Katastrophe und ein Beispiel dafür, warum weibliche Helden so selten gut in Filmen funktionieren: Weil sie allen in quasi jeder Situation überlegen sein müssen und ohne jede (charakterliche) Schwäche oder dunkle Seite daher kommen. Dadurch werden sie auch eindimensional und langweilig. In beiden filmen führt das auch noch dazu, dass sie so überpowert ist, wodurch alles negiert wird was man bisher über Macht & Training zu wissen glaubte. Rey ist also nicht nur eine eher schwach geschriebene Figur sondern auch noch Quelle permanenter interner Inkonsistenzen bzgl. Star Wars - Logik. Das mit Snoke war doch sehr enttäuschend und so auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## ScherzKeksFlo (19. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> du verwechselst Statist mit Nebenfigur. Für ein Nebenfigur hatte Snoke schon reichlich Dialog.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: ein Boba Fett hat in der gesamten OT nur 4 Sätze sagen dürfen.



Ich habe mich bewusst für Statisten entschieden, weil ich damit unterstreichen wollte wie komplett austauschbar er ist. Seine Bedeutung ist gleich 0 und das obwohl er ja sowas wie der neue mystische Darth Vader hätte sein können. Das Netz hat sich überworfen mit Theorien zu seiner Herkunft/Aussehen etc. Viel Potenzial, hier liegen gelassen wurde.
Im Filmjargon wäre aber wohl Nebenfigur korrekt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

ScherzKeksFlo schrieb:


> Gerade weil das Netz so wilde Theorien gesponnen hat.



Nur weil im Netz Theorien entwickelt werden, müssen die Filmemacher doch nicht darauf anspringen.
Er spielte am Ende keine wichtige Rolle für die Galaxis, so what? Dafür ist die Rolle von Kylo um so wichtiger geworden.
Damit stehen die "Bösen"-Jungs der neuen Trilogie auch im Kontrast zur alten Garde.
Wenn sich die Geschichte von Imperator und Vader genau so mit Snoke und Kylo wiederholt hätte, wäre das ziemlich langweilig gewesen.


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2017)

Spoiler






MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, das hatte aber nur was mit seinem fliegerischen Können zu tun, nicht mit seiner Stärke in der Macht.
> Diesmal haben sie ja das Fliegerass und den Jedi nicht mehr in einer Person vereint, sondern mit Poe und Rey zwei Figuren draus gemacht.
> Und Poes Manöver beim Kampf gegen den Dreadnought waren schon sehr geil.



Für mich war das eigentliche Fliegerass der OT eigentlich immer Han Solo und weniger Luke - klar, Luke hat den Todesstern mit DEM Präzisionsschuss entsorgt, aber eben, da war ja schliesslich auch die Macht mit ihm. Han hingegen zeigte im Asteroidenfeld in der Nähe von Hoth wahre Fliegerkunst - von daher ist für mich Poe derjenige der Han Solo in dieser Hinsicht beerbt - auch wenn Rey im 7 gezeigt hat, dass sie auch ein Händchen für die Flugkunst hat. Man merkt meines Erachtens ja auch bei Leias Umgang mit Poe, dass er sie an den jungen Han Solo erinnert. 

Poe hat mir im 8 sowieso am besten gefallen, was seine Charakter-Entwicklung betrifft. Bei ihm hatte ich am Schluss des Films am ehesten das Gefühl, dass er nicht mehr derselbe wie am Anfang des Streifens ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2017)

bezüglich AT-AT und Luke. Er schaltet einen der Kampfläufer auch per Bombe/Granate aus, nachdem er sich per Harpune hochzog und per Lichtschwert dessen 'Bauch' aufschnitt


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

Spoiler



Laut Johnson sei der Tod von Snoke in erster Linie dazu da, um mehr Platz für Kylo Ren zu schaffen und diesem gleich einen Charaktermoment zu spendieren. Kylo befindet sich nach dem achten Teil in einer komplett neuen Position und ist so anders als Darth Vader seinerzeit nicht mehr auf die Rolle des Handlangers beschränkt. Der anfangs noch unsichere Exschüler von Luke Skywalker (Mark Hamill) reift zum gnadenlosen Usurpator, der bereit ist, selbst die Zügel in die Hand zu nehmen. Damit hat der Konflikt, dem Rey (Daisy Ridley) in „Episode 9“ entgegensieht, eine brandneue Dynamik: Kylo Ren hat viel mehr Freiraum, sich als Figur weiterzuentwickeln, da er niemandem mehr hörig sein muss und Rey hat einen Feind vor sich, mit dem sie eine persönliche Geschichte teilt..


----------



## Dosentier (19. Dezember 2017)

Trotz dem ganzen was die neuen Teile falsch oder schlecht machen, reden sich viele das ja irgendwie noch schön.
Ist ja auch in Ordnung aber sind wir mal Ehrlich, der Charakter von Luke Skywalker war mit das schlechteste was ich je gesehen habe.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man ihn so unglaublich schlecht geschrieben hat, ich kann auch verstehen, das sich Mark Hamill darüber aufgeregt hat.
Für mich wirkte die ganze Rolle, unglaublich feige und Luke machte eher den Eindruck des größten Würstchens der Galaxie.

Was in meinen Augen aber auch unglaublich unangebracht war, was mich auch schon in Episode 7 stark störte, sind diese erzwungenen Slapstick Momente.
Ob es das Gespräch über Funk mit dem General war oder die Szene mit Luke, Ray und eben dem Grashalm den er benutzt.
Ich habe in dem Moment wirklich gedacht, das ich mir gerade eine Star Wars Parodie ansehe.

Für mich hat unterm Strich, Disney bisher mehr von Star Wars zerstört als neu oder besser gemacht.

Vom Plot her sehe ich Episode 9 auch irgendwie im Bereich: (Bau eines neuen Todesplaneten, der dann wieder Zerstört werden muss, wodurch dann das ganze neue Imperium zerstört wird. Kylo Ren stirb im Kamp mit Rey  aber erkennt am Ende doch noch, das die Dunkle Seite schlecht ist und sieht seine Fehler ein).

Aber wie ich schon mal erwähnte, für mich ist unter Disney Star Wars gestorben und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das eine 9te Episode alles wieder raus reißen kann.


----------



## ScherzKeksFlo (19. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur weil im Netz Theorien entwickelt werden, müssen die Filmemacher doch nicht darauf anspringen.
> Er spielte am Ende keine wichtige Rolle für die Galaxis, so what? Dafür ist die Rolle von Kylo um so wichtiger geworden.
> Damit stehen die "Bösen"-Jungs der neuen Trilogie auch im Kontrast zur alten Garde.
> Wenn sich die Geschichte von Imperator und Vader genau so mit Snoke und Kylo wiederholt hätte, wäre das ziemlich langweilig gewesen.



Hmm die FO wird aus der Asche des Imperiums geboren und von einem Anführer (30?) jahrelang angeführt, die wiederum die Rebellen/Widerstand auf ein minimum dezimiert  und das größte Schiff und Planetenzerstörer der Star Wars Geschichte gebaut hat. Eben dieser entstellte Anführer der zwischen Kylo und Rey die Strippen zieht ist so unbedeutend für die Galaxis? 

Nein ist er eben nicht, für EP8 ja aber nicht für die Galaxis bzw. das Star Wars Universum als ganzes. Die Wende zu Gunsten Kylo Rens mag nachvollziehbar sein, entschuldigt aber nicht diesen Mangel an Tiefe. Er verkommt in EP8 zum Statisten.


----------



## ThomasRaab (19. Dezember 2017)

ScherzKeksFlo schrieb:


> Er verkommt in EP8 zum Statisten.



Was noch mal unterstreicht, wie überlegen Kylo Ren jetzt schon ist und es noch werden wird. Allein da steckt unheimlich viel Potential für IX drin . 

Und was Rey und das alte Skywalker-Lichtschwert angeht: Die Verbindung muss ja nicht bedeuten, dass sie deswegen mit einem Sykwalker verwandt ist. Die Verbindung zu dem  Lichtschwert beruht doch eigentlich darauf, dass sie das macht-intensive Gegengewicht zu Kylo Ren ist, so wie es damals im Grunde Anakin, als der sogenannte Auserwählte auch war. Ihm gehörte das Schwert ja ursprünglich. 
Die Verbindung beruht also nicht auf der Blutlinie, sondern auf der Funktion als der-/diejenige, die das Gleichgewicht herstellen soll/kann. Und wenn man sich dann mal überlegt, dass Anakin im Grunde ja auch ein Niemand war: Vater unbekannt und die Mutter hieß eben zufällig Skywalker. Hätte sie Müller geheißen, wären es eben die Müllers gewesen, die die Galaxis in Einklang bringen oder eben nicht.  
Soll heißen, das Lichtschwert ruft nach dem Gegenpol der dunklen Seite, der Anakin anfangs auch einmal war und dessen Lichtschwert Reys Vision ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Cicero (19. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Geschichte von Imperator und Vader genau so mit Snoke und Kylo wiederholt hätte, wäre das ziemlich langweilig gewesen.



Musste man ja auch nicht. Aber de facto wurde mal wieder nach Darth Maul mit Anfang einer Triologie ein Ultra- Bösewicht gepusht, nur um dann mehr oder weniger sang- und klanglos wieder zu verschwinden.
Bei Snoke meiner Meinung nach jetzt sogar ziemlich heftig und nach der Art und Weise extrem unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Cicero (19. Dezember 2017)

ThomasRaab schrieb:


> Soll heißen, das Lichtschwert ruft nach dem Gegenpol der dunklen Seite, der Anakin anfangs auch einmal war und dessen Lichtschwert Reys Vision ausgelöst hat.



Was an sich schon bescheuert wäre, da das Star Wars Lichtschwert kein magisches Schwert á la Excalibur ist sondern ein rein mechanisches Gerät, welches der jeweilige Jedi oder Sith sich selbst baut. Da ruft nix und da lebt nix von selbst...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> du verwechselst Statist mit Nebenfigur. Für ein Nebenfigur hatte Snoke schon reichlich Dialog.
> 
> Zum Vergleich: ein Boba Fett hat in der gesamten OT nur 4 Sätze sagen dürfen.


Zählt ein Todesschrei als ganzer Satz?!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zählt ein Todesschrei als ganzer Satz?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



mit dem wären es dann 5 

"Wie ihr wünscht" (Executor zu Vader)
"Was wenn er es nicht überlebt? Er ist für mich von sehr hohen Wert." (Gefrierkammer zu Vader, während Han ins Carbonid gelassen wird)
"Bringt Captain Solo in den Laderaum" (Bespin Landeplattform der Slave 1)
"Aaaaaaaaah!" (Segelbarke, Sarlacc)


----------



## ThomasRaab (19. Dezember 2017)

Cicero schrieb:


> [...] welches der jeweilige Jedi oder Sith sich selbst baut [...]


... nachdem er mit Hilfe der Macht seinen ganz persönlichen Kyberkristall gefunden hat. 

"Da jeder Jüngling mit Hilfe der Macht einen Kristall auswählt, passt sich das Lichtschwert individuell an seinen Besitzer an." (Lichtschwertkristall | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia)

Es besteht also durchaus eine Art "magische" Verbindung zwischen Jedi und Schwert...


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

schon gehört?auf dvd und bluerey (  ) wird es eine fassung geben die satte 20 min länger is..fühl mich ein wenig verarscht.wird das jetzt zum trend in kino nur noch den halben film zu zeigen?komm mir langsam vor wie in der gaming branche


----------



## ThomasRaab (19. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> schon gehört?auf dvd und bluerey (  ) wird es eine fassung geben die satte 20 min länger is..fühl mich ein wenig verarscht.wird das jetzt zum trend in kino nur noch den halben film zu zeigen?komm mir langsam vor wie in der gaming branche



Die Blu-ray/DVD wird lediglich 20 Min. entfallene Szenen beinhalten, die nicht in den Film geschnitten sind. Also, keine längere Filmfassung, nur als Bonusmaterial.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. Dezember 2017)

dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Jakkelien (19. Dezember 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Trotz dem ganzen was die neuen Teile falsch oder schlecht machen, reden sich viele das ja irgendwie noch schön.
> Ist ja auch in Ordnung aber sind wir mal Ehrlich, der Charakter von Luke Skywalker war mit das schlechteste was ich je gesehen habe.
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum man ihn so unglaublich schlecht geschrieben hat


Ich fands super.
Es war zum Teil eine Hommage an Yodas Verhalten auf Dagobah und zum Teil sein innerer Konflikt mit der Macht.


----------



## Vordack (19. Dezember 2017)

Wer sagt denn daß es stimmt?
Da war ja auch eine andere Szene im Film in der die Gedanken von Rey und dem anderen manipuliert wurden.
Ist nicht dasselbe mit Luke früher passiert (Episode 4)? Er ist doch bei Farmern groß geworden oder? Aus guten Gründen... 

Ich sage nicht daß es nicht stimmt, nur dereinzige Hinweis auf die Schrottsammler Geschichte kommt von jemandem der seinen Vater in die Augen geschaut hat während er ihn tötete. Für mich keine sehr glaubewürdige Person, vor allem, er wollte ja etwas von Rey.

OT

Für mich war der ganze Film unnötig da ich noch genau so viele Fragen offen habe wie nach Teil 7.

Ist Luke wirklich am Ende gestorben kommt? dazu und
Ist der Obermotz echt Tod?

Ach ja, der Stunt von Leia zeigt doch daß sie der wahre Meister ist oder


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2017)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht daß es nicht stimmt, nur dereinzige Hinweis auf die Schrottsammler Geschichte kommt von jemandem der seinen Vater in die Augen geschaut hat während er ihn tötete. Für mich keine sehr glaubewürdige Person, vor allem, er wollte ja etwas von Rey.



Warum sollte Ben an dieser Stelle lügen? Was hätte er davon?
Vor allem da er Rey damit konfrontiert, dass sie es immer wusste, nur nicht wahrhaben wollte.
Sie bricht dabei in Tränen aus, weil sie weiß, dass er recht hat. Sonst würde sie lautstark protestieren.


----------



## Vordack (20. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Warum sollte Ben an dieser Stelle lügen? Was hätte er davon?
> Vor allem da er Rey damit konfrontiert, dass sie es immer wusste, nur nicht wahrhaben wollte.
> Sie bricht dabei in Tränen aus, weil sie weiß, dass er recht hat. Sonst würde sie lautstark protestieren.



Reys Schwäche irgendwie ausnutzen um sie auf seine Seite zu bekommen, so war mein Gedankengang, nix konkretes. DAS wollte er ja von ihr.


----------



## Kristian (23. Dezember 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ah ja ?
> Das hat nichts mit Ironie zu tun



Ich habe ein Smiley gesetzt und habe es flapsig dahin geschrieben.
Wenn Dir das nicht den Ironie-Regeln entspricht, ist das Dein Problem, nicht der Welt.

Ich lege Dir den Rat ans Herz lieber nicht auf Satire-Seiten zu gehen, sonst geht dir noch die Pumpe hoch.

Wat ne Tante ey

@MatthiasDammes

Ich denke auch, dass wir nicht wirklich die Aussagen von Ben glauben dürfen. Er hat gezeigt, dass er ein Sith durch und durch ist. Er hat seine Bestimmung erfüllt und seinen eigenen Meister ermordert, als dieser in seiner Überheblichkeit unachtsam geworden ist.

Wenn Rey wirklich verkauft worden wäre, warum ist sie dann frei? Wer sollte denn Geld für ein Kind mitten in der Wüste bezahlen wollen? Warum kann Sie sich nichteinmal an die Gesichter ihrer Eltern erinnern?

Ich denke und hoffe, dass wir im kommenden Teil noch die ganze Geschichte erfahren werden, wie Rey auf diesen Planeten gelandet ist. 

Ansonsten, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, passt das mit der Alkoholikertochter wie die Faust aufs Auge. Und die Jedifähigkeit ist also eine zufällige Mutation, weil Mama besoffen rumgelaufen ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Er hat gezeigt, dass er ein Sith durch und durch ist.



Kylo Ren ist kein Sith. Ein Nutzer der dunklen Seite, ja, aber kein Sith.



Kristian schrieb:


> Wenn Rey wirklich verkauft worden wäre, warum ist sie dann frei? Wer sollte denn Geld für ein Kind mitten in der Wüste bezahlen wollen? Warum kann Sie sich nichteinmal an die Gesichter ihrer Eltern erinnern?



Jakku ist nicht Tatooine, hier werden Sklaven vielleicht nicht mit Sprengsätzen im Kopf in Schach gehalten. Außerdem hat sie sich in all den Jahren vermutlich auch eine gewisse Autonomie hart erarbeitet.
In dem Flashback in TLJ ist aber zu sehen, dass sie bereits als sie verkauft wurde in die Hände von Unkar Plutt fällt, für den sie ja auch als Erwachsene noch immer arbeitet.
Das ist auch genau der Typ von Leuten, die mitten in der Wüste für ein Kind zahlen würden. Eben weil er Arbeitskräfte braucht, die für ihn die Sternenzerstörer ausschlachten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2017)

Vordack schrieb:


> Reys Schwäche irgendwie ausnutzen um sie auf seine Seite zu bekommen, so war mein Gedankengang, nix konkretes. DAS wollte er ja von ihr.



Ich habe den Film heute nochmal gesehen. 
Rey ist die erste, die ihre Abstammung ausspricht, bevor Kylo es überhaupt erwähnt. 
Warum sollte sie denn lügen?

P.S.: Er hat mir insgesamt beim zweiten Mal sogar noch besser gefallen.


----------



## Martina (24. Dezember 2017)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Smiley gesetzt und habe es flapsig dahin geschrieben.
> Wenn Dir das nicht den Ironie-Regeln entspricht, ist das Dein Problem, nicht der Welt.
> 
> Ich lege Dir den Rat ans Herz lieber nicht auf Satire-Seiten zu gehen, sonst geht dir noch die Pumpe hoch.
> ...



So so ne Tante
Irgendwie muss man ja nachtreten....


----------



## Kristian (25. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe den Film heute nochmal gesehen.
> Rey ist die erste, die ihre Abstammung ausspricht, bevor Kylo es überhaupt erwähnt.
> Warum sollte sie denn lügen?
> 
> P.S.: Er hat mir insgesamt beim zweiten Mal sogar noch besser gefallen.



Vielleicht hast Du recht. Einfach abwarten und gucken, ob da noch was kommt zu Reys Herkunft.

Ich habe mir den Streifen auch ein zweites mal angesehen und muss sagen, dass man viel mehr Details feststellen kann. Etwas Detailverliebtheit kann man schon fast unterstellen. Sehr gut! 

Einzig, was mir jetzt beim zweiten mal aufgefallen ist, dass der Laser-Beschuss durch Snokes Super-Mega-Sternenzerstörer im Bogen passiert. Also wie ein Artilleriebeschuss auf der Erde.Irgendwie hat da jemand das Prinzip der Massenträgheit im All nicht verstanden... oder die Schlacht findet gerade über einem schwarzen Loch statt. Dann wäre es wieder fast korrekt


----------

